# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С предприяние РОЗНИЦА или магазин обувь , вещи

## vitoskg

нужна конфигурация 1с розница для магазина одежды и обуви

----------


## mobigig

и мне нужна

----------


## arturzinio

не в той ветке ищите, есть она в другой ветке

----------


## mobigig

А ссылку кинуть слабо,.?

----------


## vitoskg

> не в той ветке ищите, есть она в другой ветке


вместо комментариев лучше бы ссылочку кинули

----------


## arturzinio

> вместо комментариев лучше бы ссылочку кинули


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...98-!!!/page180 пост 1799

----------

mobigig (25.04.2013)

----------


## mobigig

Спасидо друГГГ, Здесь ты рулишь. А ты  разбираешься  в том как подключить сканер  ?  чтобы без Ф7  было?

---------- Post added at 11:22 ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 ----------




> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...98-!!!/page180 пост 1799


А ты не видел здесь спец форум где энтузиасты помагают друг другу с настройкой (не за спосибо конечноже)  если да то не подскажешь дорогу как пройти

----------


## arturzinio

какой сканер? подробнее опиши что хочешь!

----------


## mobigig

Уменя 1 с 82 Розница лицензия все настроил все ништяк, Но в РМК чтоб пробить товар надо мне мышкой  нажимать на  ВВОД ШТРИХКОДА   илиже АЛЬТ+F7, но я не хочу его нажимать , А хочу как в нормальных магазинах, Нажал кнопку на штрихкоде и номенклатура добавилась сама.  Имел глупость купить сканер  symbol ls 2208,  с USB, но я и эмулировал с дровами симболовскими ком порт, 1С не видет ,  и префиксы ставил,   не получается и все. Помоги аа!

----------


## arturzinio

открой блокнот и попробу сканером что нить отсканить, а так я сам никакую эмуляцию не использовал а в настройках указывал не ком порт а клавиатура и префикс 13 указывал, проблем никогда не было, один раз с беспроводным только помучался))), попробуй убрать все эмуляции и в блокноте отсканируй, отпишись что вышло.

----------


## mobigig

в блокноте печатает цыфры и нахимает ентер  что титпо 6546546513301 + ENTER,  А у тебя  какая модель сканера  какая кофигураия, 1с какой  если  обработтки какиенибудь.

----------


## arturzinio

у тебя конфиг магазин одежды и обуви?

----------


## mobigig

не броо  просто розница 2,0,7,6, хочу перейти на  на розницу магаз одежды

у тебя наверное  конфиг магазин одежды и обуви   поэтому и пашет без магий  рарусом побпиленная  а я энтузиаст  поетому поставлю сегодня вечером  магаз одежды и отпишусь чо вышло

----------


## arturzinio

просто  и в рознице и в магаз одежды и обуви сканер подцепляется аналогично, ща ссыль скину как это сделать

---------- Post added at 16:27 ---------- Previous post was at 16:22 ----------

http://alsproject.ru/publ/oborudovan...a_1_0/5-1-0-16    единственно сначала попробуй не ком порт а через клавиатуру подцепить сканер, когда выбираешь какой ком порт в самом низу есть клввиатура, вот ее и выбирай! конфигураций у меня мнго, и магазин одежды и магазин стрит материалов и просто розница и ут и много разных всяких, занимаюсь решением всяких мелких проблем в организациях по 1с у нас в городе.

---------- Post added at 16:32 ---------- Previous post was at 16:27 ----------

напиши в личку свое мыло скину скрины

----------


## mobigig

нее нето не помогает   с юсби сканераме  не катит такая манипуляция РМК  не принимает 

Ситуация такая: сканер подключен, но после пика он пытается как будто с клавиатуры ввести штрихкод туда где сейчас находится курсор и нажимает Enter - получается вбивает код куда попало. работать можно только перед пиком вызвать форму "подбор по штрих коду"

----------


## arturzinio

не со всеми усб сканерами такое

----------


## vitoskg

а где можно скачать каталог оборудования для 1С? а то у меня каталог оборудования пустой а не могу подклучить кассу ККМ и сканер штрихов

----------


## Гриша75

http://servicebook.pro/podbor-reshen...ezhdy-i-obuvi/ - вот конкретно решение для магазина обуви и одежды

----------


## djvova1

Зачем мучать себя если есть универсальная платформа ето Магазька http://magazkat.ru/

----------


## Лауренция

Добрый вечер!! Нужна база (конфигурация ) когда либо действующей фирмы " Бухгалтерия предприятия". Помогите пожалуйста , буду благодарна за ответ !

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер!! Нужна база (конфигурация ) когда либо действующей фирмы " Бухгалтерия предприятия". Помогите пожалуйста , буду благодарна за ответ !


http://accounting.demo.1c.ru/accounting/ru_RU/

----------

Лауренция (11.03.2021)

----------


## Лауренция

Спасибо ))

----------


## Лауренция

Добрый день !!! Помогите пожалуйста , мне нужна База 1с(конфигурация)  предприятий , "Бухгалтерия предприятия" учет выпуска , отгрузки и реализации продукции . !! Спасибо )) и буду очень благодарной за ответ !! 
Помогите пожалуйста !!!

----------


## Лауренция

Я по ссылке вошла , но там требуется данные : пользователь и пароль

----------


## Лауренция

Я пыталась войти по ссылке , НО там требуется данные :пользователь и пароль !!! Как быть , что делать ???

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я пыталась войти по ссылке , НО там требуется данные :пользователь и пароль !!! Как быть , что делать ???


Вход под любым пользователем без пароля.

----------

Лауренция (12.03.2021)

----------


## Лауренция

Большое спасибо))))

----------


## Лауренция

Добрый день !! Скажите пожалуйста , как можно получить базу данных 1С :ERP 20  или УПП , когда-то действующей предприятий . Мне нужны данные для написание диплома ,  ОЧЕНЬ ПРОШУ ПОМОГИТЕ !!!Мне нужны данные Бухгалтерия предприятии" пусть будет действующей или когда-то действующей предприятии .  БУДУ БЛАГОДАРНА ЗА ОТВЕТ !!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день !! Скажите пожалуйста , как можно получить базу данных 1С :ERP 20  или УПП , когда-то действующей предприятий . Мне нужны данные для написание диплома ,  ОЧЕНЬ ПРОШУ ПОМОГИТЕ !!!Мне нужны данные Бухгалтерия предприятии" пусть будет действующей или когда-то действующей предприятии .  БУДУ БЛАГОДАРНА ЗА ОТВЕТ !!!


Чтобы получить доступ к базе действующего предприятия нужно получить разрешение от этого предприятия. Обращайтесь на такие предприятия. Если вам нужны данные "Бухгалтерия предприятия", то зачем конфигурации ERP или УПП? Это три совсем разные конфигурации. Основные положения и методика учета производства в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0" можно рассматривать в демонстрационной базе, ссылку на которую вам дали.

----------

Лауренция (13.03.2021)

----------


## Лауренция

А чтобы получить доступ к  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" НЕДЕЙСТВУЮЩЕЙ ПРЕДПРИЯТИИ  возможно ???? Получить доступ к " УПП " НЕДЕЙСТВУЮЩЕЙ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ВОЗМОЖНО ??????  Я буду Вам ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЬНА , ЕСЛИ ПОМОЖЕТЕ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А чтобы получить доступ к  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" НЕДЕЙСТВУЮЩЕЙ ПРЕДПРИЯТИИ  возможно ???? Получить доступ к " УПП " НЕДЕЙСТВУЮЩЕЙ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ВОЗМОЖНО ??????  Я буду Вам ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЬНА , ЕСЛИ ПОМОЖЕТЕ !!!!!!!!!!


Ну так в демо-версии как раз и представлена недействующая организация "Конфетпром"

----------


## Лауренция

Добрый день !!! Вот по этой ссылке я зашла , и там была организация ООО Гороскоп   , и я начала писать диплом на данные этой организации . А потом она через какое-то время исчезла из 1с . Там другие организации есть , а мне нужно именно ТУ "ООО ГОРОСКОП "  , потому что данные связаны поэтапно . Как мне найти эту организацию ООО Гороскоп заново в 1с? 
 Буду очень благодарна если поможете. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день !!! Вот по этой ссылке я зашла , и там была организация ООО Гороскоп   , и я начала писать диплом на данные этой организации . А потом она через какое-то время исчезла из 1с . Там другие организации есть , а мне нужно именно ТУ "ООО ГОРОСКОП "  , потому что данные связаны поэтапно . Как мне найти эту организацию ООО Гороскоп заново в 1с? 
>  Буду очень благодарна если поможете. Заранее спасибо!


https://www.1sbuhgalteria.ru/index/d...tija_quot/0-50
Обратитесь к ним, возможно помогут.

----------


## Лауренция

Я обратилась , они не могут !!   ООООййй как мне восстановить доступ ???

----------

